# Suspended bowl



## VisExp (Aug 23, 2009)

The group of woodturners I am partners with are participating in an Art Exhibition to raise funds for the Judy Nicholson Foundation this week.  The foundation supports kidney cancer research.

This is one of the pieces I'll be showing.  It is made of ash and parts of it have been burnt.  The bowl itself is 8 1/2" x 2 1/2".  I got a propane torch for this project.  Burning wood is all kinds of fun :biggrin:  I'll have to be careful I don't turn into a pyromaniac!

The legs are bent lamination, my first time doing that.

I still have to apply a couple of coats of lacquer over the next couple of days.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow that is sweet


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome Art . I love it .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2009)

That's not a bowl......................................................


That's Art!​


----------



## broitblat (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a very creative and great looking piece!

  -Barry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 23, 2009)

What did it do wrong to get suspended? :biggrin:

Keith, that is some nice work. Did you undercut the lip of the bowl or is it that thick?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2009)

Keith, that is VERY cool!   You could create a series of them just by changing the shape or position of the legs!


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW is that gorgeous Keith!!! Great idea and great execution! A very nice piece to exhibit indeed!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 23, 2009)

Keith,
Way cool.  I like that bowl.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful design and craftsmanship.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2009)

Keith, your turnings are truly inspirational, the level of artistry is astounding.


----------



## JimB (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great, love the design.  Carl


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!  I really like the design!


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a really unique and equally impressive piece.  Nice!


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 23, 2009)

Keith, you are becoming quite the artist.
That is an impressive piece, Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's an awesome bowl, like the others said a work of Art.


----------



## CaptG (Aug 23, 2009)

That is one SWEEEEET looking work of art. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rpearson (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool idea and design!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful Keith!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2009)

Keith, that is wild!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone is talking art, and yes it is an art piece but it also has a very functional side. Remember growing up and having to protect your bowl of cereal from your siblings? You could put some razor wire between the uprights on two of the three sides and eat from the open side!!!  :rotfl:  

Awesome job Keith.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice but where is the spoon notch???????????


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 24, 2009)

Really nice.  You could do this w/ alot of different woods.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice piece, Keith.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone.  They are really appreciated 



hewunch said:


> Did you undercut the lip of the bowl or is it that thick?



Hans, the bowl is pretty thick.  I wanted to give the impression of a heavy bowl floating, not to sure if I achieved it or not.  I also needed the thickness to insert the dowels in.



alphageek said:


> Keith, that is VERY cool!   You could create a series of them just by changing the shape or position of the legs!



Dean, that is so funny you said that.  The original design was for the legs to curve outward, not inward.  When I drilled the holes in the legs and the bowl they were offset ever so slightly.  The offset in the bowl and the legs compounded the error and the legs were not standing plumb.  

Fortunately my wife was helping me with the dry run assembly and calmed me down (stopped me from throwing the bowl away :biggrin.  I realized if I rotated and inverted the legs the two offsets would cancel each other out, and in the process made some lemonade out of lemons 

You're right, it does open itself to a lot of design opportunities.  I'm thinking of a series of similar bowls.



MarkHix said:


> Really nice.  You could do this w/ alot of different woods.



Mark, this was the first time I have burnt wood.  It was ash and was really nice how the summer and winter growth rings burnt at different rates, creating a new texture as well as color.  Do you know what other wood species are good candidates for burning?


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 25, 2009)

Keith, I have not tried burning for art--yet.  I know different woods will give you different textures.  My thought process was actually about doing it without burning, just laminating different color woods.  Now you have me curious and thinking about it (scares my wife when I get curious).  I may have to try some different species and see what happens. 

Thanks again for posting the bowl.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful work.  I hope that it raises a lot of money for your charity.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 26, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Dean, that is so funny you said that.  The original design was for the legs to curve outward, not inward.  When I drilled the holes in the legs and the bowl they were offset ever so slightly.  The offset in the bowl and the legs compounded the error and the legs were not standing plumb.
> 
> Fortunately my wife was helping me with the dry run assembly and calmed me down (stopped me from throwing the bowl away :biggrin.  I realized if I rotated and inverted the legs the two offsets would cancel each other out, and in the process made some lemonade out of lemons
> 
> You're right, it does open itself to a lot of design opportunities.  I'm thinking of a series of similar bowls.



It looks great the way it is, but my very 1st thought after looking at the pictures was "I wonder if it would look better with the legs curved out?" ... Good luck with the series!   Make sure you mark this one as #1 in a series to increase its value


----------

